# eBay of haunting



## chubacabra (Jul 19, 2004)

I just found an auction site, like eBay, that is specificaly for haunting and halloween. there isn't much on it now, but i think it will continue to grow.
take a look
www.hauntauction.com


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks for that info, Chubacabra!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks for the information !! It must be kind of a seasonal thing. There's not much on it right now.


----------



## Haunted Plainfield (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks for the info, the color scheme has to go. Ugh my eyes!

Also weary about using an auction site (or any online services) that doesn't make a phone number easily available. Yes, that includes eBay, but I have their direct number.

According to the site, it costs nothing to list your item, so where are they making their money? Are their fees if the item sells? not according to the site.

Again, the color scheme is killing my eyes.


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

it's ok, it's shut down anyway due to "lack of energy"


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Yikes! REally?


----------



## Mastahh (Nov 4, 2003)

Hacked! Looks like someone hacked the site


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Yeah. Some a**hole hacked the site and left this message:

Hacked by k4

Long life for DEMOCRATIC IRAN

**** the current Iranian government and all Arabs

---------------------------

Don't worry admin

It's for our (Iranian people) freedom 

مرگ بر رژیم خونخوار اخوندی

by the way....i fixed ur security hole


----------



## magicmatt (Aug 17, 2005)

http://www.hauntauction.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.pl

it wasnt hacked.


----------



## SkullAndBone (Aug 18, 2005)

Hehe, that site screams buyer beware to me...


----------



## magicmatt (Aug 17, 2005)

hey, theres only one halloween auction, and its now unsafe. i have an idea...


----------

